# My South American Tank!



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

It's been awhile since I've posted here, and since I love seeing picture threads so much, I thought you might all like that as well 

This is my 125 gallon South American Tank
Stocking:
1 Rotkeil Severum
6 Geophagus 'Tapajos Orange Head'
2 Satanoperca Leucosticta (saying goodbye to these two guys within the next 2 weeks)
1 Farlowella acus
1 albino Bristlenose pleco
10 Lemon tetras
10 red eye tetras

Pleeeease excuse the black beard algae. I can't get rid of it to save my life.

Here are some inhabitants a year ago:

















































































And here they are now!


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great looking fish! Some of my favorite species. Full tank shot?


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Great looking tank, fish and Algae :wink: I personally think that the algae is a great part of a tank, and, as it happens, is very natural where the fish come from :thumb:

Why are the Leucosticta going away? If you don't mind me asking of course.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks 

adam79, I'll try to get a FTS up this weekend. I knew someone would ask 

RayQ: The tank just looks very busy to me. I think there are a few too many fish in there, and it makes sense to part with the leucos. It stinks, because I think they're beauties. I'd really like the OHs to breed, and though Ed suspects mine might be all male, I still think there's a possibility that there's a girl in there somewhere, but the tank is too crowded for breeding. I'm thinking really hard about it because I LOVE those fish! They seem content, but what do I know? :-?

I'm embarrassed by the algae though. I was going to take out all of the wood to dry it and put it back, but now I know that the algae will grow back in a day... I cleaned my filters and intakes, and that's exactly what happened. The next day, there was already BBA on there!!!!


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice stocklist, especially love the severum.


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beauties! Lovin the Rott.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

send me the Leucosticta !


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

shef--hahaha...I do have an ad posted ;-)


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *Isis24*,

Good to see you're still around. Love your male rottie and very nice OH's and Leucosticta. Pity that you have to move the Leucosticta on. I would have just bought another 125g and setup a colony of Leucosticta. Or sold the current 125g and upgraded to a 180g or 240g and had a colony of OH and Leucosticta in the one tank.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I wish I could set up a bigger tank!! I live in an apartment building and I'm afraid the floor will give out with the weight. It's a concrete building but I haven't been able to get any straight answers as to how much weight the floor will hold. I would get a 265 in a heartbeat if I was sure the floor would handle it. I looove those Leucos, but this is what's right 

I'm finishing up my 2nd year of medical school and I've never been so busy in my life. I wish I had more time to read and post on C-F. I will try to make more time 

And when I graduate, I really really want to upgrade (at least 265G). Money won't be an issue. :wink: Just need a ground floor house/apartment 

I think I will add to this thread and post pics of my other setups as well. I have a 55G with 2 bolivian pairs, a 12gallon long with a pair of Apisto trifasciata (used to be a trio  ), and lastly a 25 gallon with only 2 dwarf puffers. I don't have the heart to replace them with cichlids--have you ever seen their inquisitive looks? I just can't say goodbye!

DFF....what are your current projects? Any recent threads with pics? Or pics you want to post?


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

earth eaters are beautiful wish or hope mine will be as nice


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Great looking fish Lara! The rotkeil is a stunner 

I agree with Ray, I really like the algae! Some of my favorite pieces of driftwood are covered in that stuff.

Ed


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

In that case... here we go! These pics are all of the same tank, but taken at different times. The last three were all taken yesterday.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

Hi Isis24,

I really love your tanks. As nice as your rottie looks in the first post, he (i think) looks even better in the full tank shots. The green and red contrast in the 4th and 5th pics is just awesome.

Do you have the same lighting in all 3 sets of pics? Lighting looks different in the first , second, then last 3 pics. They are all nice, just curious if they are all the same.

Thanks so much for sharing. You have done just an awesome job.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Isis24*,

Thank you for sharing the pictures. You have a great tank. I agree with others; the BBA looks cool.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

i would kill for a rottie here in Australia


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Great photos thanks for posting.


----------

